

San Francisco Open Law Initiative - philfreo
http://sfmoci.github.io/openlaw/

======
zoba
I live in SoMA and was excited to see this repo. Specifically, I hoped to find
some laws to aid in cleaning up the area around where I live.

After searching for: clean, sleep, homeless, trash, garbage, dispose, sidewalk
- and not finding anything, I'm left wondering if this is really _all_ of the
laws. Maybe the state laws cover this stuff?

It also makes me wish other cities published their laws and I could easily
compare the legislation that solved things elsewhere to what my city is doing.

~~~
screature2
Are you downloading and searching? Github isn't displaying lots of the
sections because the raws are too long or somesuch, I think that's messing
with the repo search.

If you're looking for SF's sit-lie stuff, it's in the Police.txt/Police.rtf
under SEC. 168. PROMOTION OF CIVIL SIDEWALKS. I have serious doubts as to its
effectiveness, but it's definitely in there.

~~~
zoba
Awesome, I was indeed using the Github search. I have the police non-emergency
number on my phone and they seem very responsive (though, I've only used it
for 'big' things so far).

Later I'm going to look up responsibilities property owners have about keeping
their sidewalk clean. You haven't seen that any where, have you?

~~~
screature2
Hmm... check out Public Works Sec 174

------
philfreo
Somebody please send a hilarious pull request.

[https://github.com/SFMOCI/openlaw](https://github.com/SFMOCI/openlaw)

------
saraid216
First thing that comes to my mind is that each of those needs to be broken
down by section, possibly line, and made machine-readable. I'd like an API
that I can use to retrieve text and context by passing in "Sec. XXX Paragraph
1".

Not sure how useful that'd be, though.

~~~
toomuchtodo
"(Coming Soon) The API will be provided through SanFranciscoCode.org,
launching officially soon."

